# Cycling in Soller, Mallorca



## irw (6 Oct 2010)

Hi All, My fiancee and I are going to Soller in Mallorca for our honeymoon in a few weeks, and I was wondering if anyone has any experience of the areas? 

Is there a specific cycle hire shop that you would recommend, do the legalities/rules of the road differ much, who is expected to bow down to give way to who, etc. etc?
I have noticed a network of main-looking 'Ma' roads, are these motorways, or are cycles allowed?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## bikepacker (6 Oct 2010)

Unless you really like climbing Soller is not a good place for cycling. From the town to the port is the only stretch of flat road. Activity wise, it mainly an hill walking area.


----------



## sabian92 (7 Oct 2010)

The roads that are "MA-*" are like motorways and I'm pretty sure apart from it being illegal, you wouldn't WANT to ride on them.

This is the MA-19 from Palma out towards Lucmajor:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2l9GSj1tmfyBdwGgsLRGQg&cbp=12,299.97,,0,-2.22

All MA roads are similar to this so I really wouldn't ride on them unless you fancy getting pulled over (Police) or ran over (Spanish drivers).


----------



## gavintc (7 Oct 2010)

We took a week in Soller Port last summer. My wife was working and I went along for the sun and to cycle. There is a cycle shop in Soller Port on the front that rents out road bikes. I think there is a sister shop in Soller. I took a nice carbon one. The climbing is pretty constant, but there is some excellent cycling from Soller. I went out every day, had a great time and got see a part of the island I had not seen before. We took a rental car for a couple of days and when my wife had finished her work, we took bikes in the car over to the Palma side of the mountains for one day. 

The trafic is pretty quiet and they seem to respect cyclists. You need to be aware of giving way to the right as this can catch you out. You also should wear a helmet - but the shop will rent this with the bike. Good luck with the wedding and the holiday.


----------



## bikepacker (7 Oct 2010)

sabian92 said:


> The roads that are "MA-*" are like motorways and I'm pretty sure apart from it being illegal, you wouldn't WANT to ride on them.
> 
> This is the MA-19 from Palma out towards Lucmajor:
> 
> ...




There is a service road that parallels much of this road (MA-19) and acts as a cycleway. Most MA roads have similar service roads. Also cycle friendly Majorca has an extensive network of cycle routes and cycleways.


----------



## jay clock (7 Oct 2010)

MA roads are NOT motorways! MA is the code for Mallorca (each province has code) so most numbered roads in Mallorca are MA roads. Some are motorway type roads, soem are main roads and some are much smaller, even very small such as this one, the MA3016 http://maps.google.c...=12,204.41,,0,5


----------



## sabian92 (8 Oct 2010)

jay clock said:


> MA roads are NOT motorways! MA is the code for Mallorca (each province has code) so most numbered roads in Mallorca are MA roads. Some are motorway type roads, soem are main roads and some are much smaller, even very small such as this one, the MA3016 http://maps.google.c...=12,204.41,,0,5



The majority of them fanning out from Palma are motorways, and I've only ever been to Palma.

Either way, stay off the motorways if you fancy not coming home in a wooden overcoat!


----------



## ASC1951 (8 Oct 2010)

You are allowed to cycle on motorways on Mallorca and the Canaries, although you must have a full reflective jacket after dark. However there are very few places on Mallorca where you even have to take the main roads - some round Andratx and the section coming into Pollensa from the south east, but that's about it.

As others have said, there are no flat routes out of Soller. The road to Lluc is a particularly big climb, but it's well worth it; and don't miss the old road over to Palma (i.e above the tunnel), which is now completely traffic free. It's difficult to recommend specific routes without knowing what you like, but Mallorca has some of the best cycling in Europe so you can hardly go wrong.


----------



## irw (8 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far everybody! I was always aware that Soller was surrounded by hills (we have been there before for a day-visit), the main reason we were looking at hiring bikes out there was because we were planning on staying in Soller town, but potentially going down to the beach and coming back after the trams stop. As it is now, we're probably staying in the port, so may not need bikes as much. We are, however, staying in Palma for a few days either side of Soller, so tips about the roads and attitudes are still very much appreciated!

Ian


----------

